

MariaDB/MySQL, PostgreSQL and SQLite3 - Comparing Command-Line Interfaces - zhiping
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/mariadbmysql-postgresql-and-sqlite3-comparing-command-line-interfaces?page=0,0

======
porkbird
The title is disappointingly misleading — the actual features of command-line
clients, i.e. auto-completion, variables, output-formatting are left out in
favor of comparing SQL dialects for the most basic operations.

~~~
rjzzleep
misleading, not a real comparison. and offtopic i'd really like to have a nice
mysql curses commandline client

------
gbog
I switched job one year ago and thus switched from Posgres to MySQL and I
still can't understand why PostgreSQL isn't a clear winner for hackers.
MySQL's SQL is almost always wrong (implicit defaults, implicit grouping), the
CLI is much worse, the introspection is not comparable, etc.

~~~
lobster_johnson
It's ridiculous; every time I have been forced to use a MySQL system it comes
across as such a stone-age tool, outdated and badly designed in almost every
respect. Sure, you can debate various technical merits (MySQL has at least
two), but the main reason for MySQL's continued popularity is not technical,
but historical.

~~~
gbog
Yes but the fact that Google and Facebook seem to endorse it is not helping.

------
DrJokepu
You can change databases in Sqlite with ATTACH DATABASE (and DETACH DATABASE):
<http://www.sqlite.org/lang_attach.html>

------
fusiongyro
One thing that drives me nuts about the mysql CLI is that if you type 'mysql
--help' it spits out the help flags followed by three or four screenfuls of
variable settings.

